# It ok to use petroleum jelly on wiring harness?



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Well I remember my shop teacher use petroleum jelly on my friend's EX F250's transmission's electric plug.

I try on TPS or IAC sensor it cause more voltage which my Dad told me clean that crap out plugs.


But here issues with wiring harness for rear lights been soak in water and salt all times. Now I have short out until I unplug them to get speedometer work.

I want know if it ok to use petroleum jelly on that connector for rear light? It those
- T - you know what I am talk about? It behind hitch receiver.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Yea you can if you don't have dilectric grease


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

The vasoline works better as a "lube"
Just get di-electric grease and know it is the "RIGHT" thing to do


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

Fluid Film it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Someone type in Vaseline and Dano shows up.


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

:laughing: Okay, that cracked me up!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

He shows up for "lube" quickly too.


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm all over the lube. That didn't quite sound right, did it?


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

i never tried FF as lube yet


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Dano where's the disclaimer?


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

He didn't say what kind of lube! 

DISCLAIMER: The use of Fluid Film as a personal lubricant could result in unnatural shrinkage of certain body parts (Okay, that's not really true but I'll be it will stop you from using it). 

Fluid Film is an industrial strength rust / corrosion preventive and lubricant. Even though it is classified as non-toxic and non-hazardous, please use common sense when applying the product and don't wind up in an emergency room saying, "I really didn't mean to spray it there. My finger just accidentally slipped and depressed the nozzle full blast."

Read all warning labels carefully before using the product.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

Dano50;1013066 said:


> He didn't say what kind of lube!
> 
> DISCLAIMER: The use of Fluid Film as a personal lubricant could result in unnatural shrinkage of certain body parts (Okay, that's not really true but I'll be it will stop you from using it).
> 
> ...


Why do I find the need to read this as fast as possible, and in a slightly higher pitched voice??


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

grec-o-face;1013189 said:


> Why do I find the need to read this as fast as possible, and in a slightly higher pitched voice??


I find it best to just not read it at all


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Well I could try fluid film but not now until I get job. They are way expensive but good stuff.


Just make other thread about how fix wiring.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Sometimes you gotta spend money to make money.
FF is worth every penny it costs. Hell...it is a BARGAIN in my mind with the time and energy it saves a person.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Dano50: *
You sent me a small can of Fluid Film a while back. My Wife laughed every time I used it. The stuff is now part of the staples in my garage. Right up there with Dielectric Grease! 
I have to go to a tractor dealer to get it around here.
You Guys need to have it more available like at Advance, AutoZone, Federated, Home Depot, Lowes or Farm and Fleet.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Or tsc or walmart or the dollar store


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

We're working on it!


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

MickiRig1;1016819 said:


> *Dano50: *
> You Guys need to have it more available like at Advance, AutoZone, Federated, Home Depot, Lowes or Farm and Fleet.


I 2nd that  Closest dealer to me is 45 miles away  
Glad to hear you are working on it...........just please don't go cheap on us dealing with big box stores! Look forward to being able to get my hands on some of this stuff.

:waving:


----------

